# question about novak smart tray..



## albie (Oct 3, 2001)

hey guys i see there are alot of novak smart trays for sale for pretty cheap prices plus some only used a few times... is there a problem with them or something? just curious... albie niziolek


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

albie. I have not heard of a problem.I have one and it does a fine job.


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

Since the trend has been towards dead shorting batteries, most people are just buying less expensive trays like the new novak unit or similiar trays, but if your running mod and don't want to lose runtime it's a must have.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

According to the Novak specs this tray only discharges at 2.7 amps, however my buddy was using one at the nats and put it into deadshort mode and it had his battery ready to short in about a half hour.

Now if I put my pack onto my Integy Zero 30 (30 amp discharge) it takes a good 35-45 min to get the cells down to .01 volts or .00.

So my question is, in deadshort mode, does the Smart Tray actually discharge at a rate higher than 2.7 amps?


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

The Novak tray discharges at 2.7 amps constant. The other trays us a resistor, which varies it's discharge current by the amount of voltage in the cell. So as the cells voltage drops so does the current draw from it. So as the cell nears zero volts the current nears zero also, thus increasing the discharge time ont the resistor type trays.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks Mike.
so which is better for shorting do you think....a resistor type tray (which hits em hard at first 30Amps, then slows up) or the smart tray (constant 2.7Amps)?

Or does it even matter as long as they are 0 volts when you short it.


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

I use my smart tray and tray them then go into deadshort mode and when it starts to blink the lights I deadshort them.

I think either one will work. The tray will take longer since I think the lights go out at .9 volts and not 0 volts and you need to wait longer before shorting them.

I love the Novak tray and I bump (charge) my packs about 5 minutes in the morning before I race and then tray them before I charge them and they give me more punch and a little more runtime.

mc


----------



## Fantom (Feb 17, 2005)

My brother had the Novak one and he sold it. It made the peak voltage go from 9.0's all the way up to the 9.4's. And he had the normal cut offs and everything. Almost every person you ask will probably have a different ansewer. In my opionion, I don't like it. For me the Integy Octane 2, Trinity Absolute Zero, and the Integy 30 are better. Just put them on ebay and they will sell.


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

i'm not sure which one is better for deadshorting. i have used both and still do. i will be getting the new novak tray (non lcd one) soon. as far as the big hit up front and then tailing off or constant lower, it would seem that if you first discharge the pack at 30 or 35 constant on the turbo or other device after that it shouldn't matter. i have never had a problem with the peak voltage rising by using the novak tray. if you deadshort the batts right after the lights start blinking the cells are still at around .1 per cell which i feel is still to hi to deadshort. i wait till there reach .05 per pack or lower.


----------



## Porksalot4L (Nov 4, 2002)

i have the duratrax 20amp discharge tray and love it because its just very quick and easy and i like that you dont have to plug it in like the novak one. i have a question though. if at the end of a practice day and i put my last pack i ran on it and just leave it will the pack eventually be deadshorted or is dead shorting only done by eventually putting a wire from one side to another? 

joe ivo

ps. HEY MIKE hows it goin! KC told me to say hi


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

joe you need to put the wire on just like the rest of the trays. tell kc hi, too.


----------



## albie (Oct 3, 2001)

one thing i have seen and heard is there have been some guys discharging there cells at low amp rates instead of 30-35 some like 6amps only and the packs have run flat after that and they cant get them back like they were... albie


----------



## Fantom (Feb 17, 2005)

Lower amp rates discharge the battery better. It removes the voltage more steadily. They should come back after a couple cycles.


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Discharge them at what the were matched at or at least 20 amps.

You have to condition the cells - when you discharge them at a lower amp they will react differently and that is what they are seeing - It puts stress on the cells and may even damage them. 

Can not think of any real life examples to share on this to explain.

Are they racing with these packs? If so they need to stick with a higher amp discharge.

mc


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

I believe where talking about two different things here. All my advice is inteded to be done after the cells have been brought to 3.60 volts (4 cell) or 5.40 volts (6 cell) with a high rate discharge, 30 plus amps. Then packs should be put onto a equilizing tray. I don't believe any of the trays are designed to be discharging half or maybe more of a batteries full capacity. Even thou they may be able to do.


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

First ,The NOVAK tray is awesome ,But it does have a small porblem if you use it in the DS mode the pack does not go all the way down to ZERO ....there is stil voltage in the pack ...

ROCKET


----------

